#  > Telecomunicações >  > NETGEAR >  >  Rede sem fios com o Netgear WNDR3700

## agnporto

Olá!

Dizem que este router é mt (Netgear WNDR3700), potente e quero instala-lo em uma residência com dois pavimento e desejo que pegue em toda a casa, tbm gostaria de saber a opinião dos amigos do fórum sobre o RB951, qual o mais garantido? Obrigado.

----------

